# What is Dual SIM Dual Standby ???



## vineetrocks2005 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi...

Can anyone tell me what is meant by Dual SIM Dual Standby. Is that mean that both SIM are active at the same time ?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ yup. both sims should be active at same time. so Nokia C1-00 doesn't have support for Dual Sim Standby.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Oct 22, 2010)

Actually I was looking for the cheapest dual sim dual standby mobile phone and I found this one 

Micromax : Products : x118

Is it good ? I just need a mobile for talking...not more than that


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2010)

^ its a good Mobile , But Messaging is a Real Problem (wierd keys , and sluggish UI)


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Oct 23, 2010)

And what about Micromax x1i+


----------

